# Tramadol AN 627 Pill.. Will It get me Going?



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

*My homeboy came through yesterday and he gave me 6 Tramadol Pills, they have AN 627 Stamped on them and their circular. Ive been reading about them alot to see what they do. My freind said it will get me fucked up ofcourse, but I want to know how many I have to take. Their 50 MGs each. Ive read of OD's and Plenty seizures occur. Just checking up on RIU. Thanks everyone  Rep on Good and explainitory answers.*
*
Peace *​


----------



## dam612 (Jul 11, 2011)

max dose 400-600mg a day. its a generic version. opiate. pain supressor
edit- some are lower requ, like 300mg max.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> max dose 400-600mg a day. its a generic version. opiate. pain supressor
> edit- some are lower requ, like 300mg max.


How much would i need to take right now to get high?
One? Two? 
their 50 mgs.


----------



## dam612 (Jul 11, 2011)

opiates act different for all people-esp if you dont actually need them, i dont condone uncontrolled consumption nor give advice on such dosages.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

dam612 said:


> opiates act different for all people-esp if you dont actually need them, i dont condone uncontrolled consumption nor give advice on such dosages.


Thats the answer I was looking for.
Ill take one every half hour. 
Thank you  +Rep.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I took 12 of those once and I couldn't talk and was walking into walls.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I think I took 12 of those once and I couldn't talk and was walking into walls.


Fuck that.. lol.
I dont take pills, this is going to be the first time since the last time ive gotton locked up. 
Only time when i was on pills was before and during jail.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Fuck that.. lol.
> I dont take pills, this is going to be the first time since the last time ive gotton locked up.
> Only time when i was on pills was before and during jail.


Yes, granted this was in my stupid youth I did that. Definitely don't recommend it. I don't use pharmaceuticals anymore besides aspirin.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Yes, granted this was in my stupid youth I did that. Definitely don't recommend it. I don't use pharmaceuticals anymore besides aspirin.


Im just going to pop these to test out the high.
See if I can make some side cash before next harvest. Lol.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Im just going to pop these to test out the high.
> See if I can make some side cash before next harvest. Lol.


they dont make u high i take em every day. tramadol, 50mg. they're called other things too. i cant remember. i didnt think they were an opiate but i know they bind to the same receptors. they work longer for me than perks which work 4 hrs to the second. i like a couple p10's and 3mg xanax...now that's what i'm talkin bout. oh and a couple tokes off whatever dank i have atm.


Edit...Ultram that was it


----------



## tyson53 (Jul 11, 2011)

tramadol is not a opiate..all it does is block the nerve receptors to block pain....google it....I take it for lyme disease to ease joint pain....never got a buzz on them...

Al


----------



## dam612 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramadol
http://arthritis.about.com/od/ultram/a/tramadol.htm
......


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

You've been bamboozeled!!!!


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2011)

Tramadol definitely won't give you a buzz like oxycodone would. It's an opioid agonist. It doesn't work the same way an opioid analgesic does. It changes the way your body perceives pain. You may get a buzz, but I've never taken enough tramadol to feel anything.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh.. Lmfao!


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Oh.. Lmfao!


Did you end up taking any? I'm curious to know whether you got a buzz or not, cause like I said, I've never taken _enough_ to catch a buzz but I guess it's entirely possible depending on the amount ingested.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

brandon. said:


> Did you end up taking any? I'm curious to know whether you got a buzz or not, cause like I said, I've never taken _enough_ to catch a buzz but I guess it's entirely possible depending on the amount ingested.


I took 3, I was chillin.
Havent tooken pills in like 2 years.
Their shit tho compared to others.
Im just giving the rest away to homies lol.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> I took 3, I was chillin.
> Havent tooken pills in like 2 years.
> Their shit tho compared to others.
> Im just giving the rest away to homies lol.


Could probably make a few bucks selling them to high school kids lmao


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

brandon. said:


> Could probably make a few bucks selling them to high school kids lmao


Lmfao with the punks they have these days Ill just have to end up fighting them.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Lmfao with the punks they have these days Ill just have to end up fighting them.


I don't remember being their age and having any friends or acquaintances who they were so tough. I really hate the generation of kids after mine, bunch of little punk bitches that need to be knocked out a few times so they'll learn.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

brandon. said:


> I really hate the generation of kids after mine, bunch of little punk bitches that need to be knocked out a few times so they'll learn.


Hell ya, kids dont know respect anymore.


----------



## Addictionshredsyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *My homeboy came through yesterday and he gave me 6 Tramadol Pills, they have AN 627 Stamped on them and their circular. Ive been reading about them alot to see what they do. My freind said it will get me fucked up ofcourse, but I want to know how many I have to take. Their 50 MGs each. Ive read of OD's and Plenty seizures occur. Just checking up on RIU. Thanks everyone  Rep on Good and explainitory answers.*
> *
> Peace *​


Reread your post. It's sad. Literally. Why don't you try going for a run and getting a runners high. It actually exists and you'll know what you are doing - where you are going - when you should quit and what's in your course. You won't even have to pay for it.


----------



## billybob420 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tramadol has always been one of the worst (if not the worse) opiate out there, in my opinion. It "kinda" works (if you have a low tolerance, I'm talking to get high, btw). You kind of get an itch, but you gotta take a lot to get anything more than that. And it has one of the worse comedowns/comeoffs I've ever experiences in the opiate world, especially when compared with how lousy they work, compared to "good" opiates that you may feel wrecked coming off of, but at least they get you to nod-nod-land.. Totally not worth it, IMO.

EDIT: Something about them just feel dirty too, like, an unpure feeling. If that makes sense. Not the same high as oxys or percs, or dope (good dope).


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 29, 2012)

I give my dog two of these every day to help his bad knees. You can eat them? Hell, I've got 500 of em here.


----------



## 6ixty 9ine (May 23, 2012)

Its amazing how all the threads this guy has, this one has the most views. Its sad in a way, yet mysterious lol.


----------



## rural hick (Feb 27, 2013)

Tramadol is a NARCOTIC-_like _pain reliever. If you have pain yes they will work. No pain? I doubt you will giggly high, like a real opiate.
If you have had lower lumbar pain for over 15 years, like I have, you know what the long tern dangers of hydrocodone will/can do. They are loaded with tylenol. 
I suggest Kali Mist for pain.


----------



## gioua (Feb 27, 2013)

rural hick said:


> Tramadol is a NARCOTIC-_like _pain reliever. If you have pain yes they will work. No pain? I doubt you will giggly high, like a real opiate.
> If you have had lower lumbar pain for over 15 years, like I have, you know what the long tern dangers of hydrocodone will/can do. They are loaded with tylenol.
> I suggest Kali Mist for pain.



bumping for post count too...


----------



## sirdudeman (May 24, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *My homeboy came through yesterday and he gave me 6 Tramadol Pills, they have AN 627 Stamped on them and their circular. Ive been reading about them alot to see what they do. My freind said it will get me fucked up ofcourse, but I want to know how many I have to take. Their 50 MGs each. Ive read of OD's and Plenty seizures occur. Just checking up on RIU. Thanks everyone  Rep on Good and explainitory answers.*
> *
> Peace *​


Tramadal is a NON-NARCOTIC pain releiver. But, many people are highly allergic to them. Too much may kill you if you are one of the ones allergic to them. I take 6 a day for leg and foot pain, I do not get even a buzz. I loaned 2 to a friend of mine for a head ache, She became verry ill and thought she was going to die. Take them at your own risk, but they wont do a thing for you.


----------



## Dirkdiggdvda (May 24, 2013)

Longtime Ultram user here. Never take more than 2 pills every 4 hours (50mg each pill.) I've taken too many while in Vegas once and puked all over the plane on the way home. It's a pain reliever as many mentioned above, somewhere between ibuprofin and vicodin. Drink lots of water when you take to keep the itchy feeling away, and have fun!


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2013)

sirdudeman said:


> Tramadal is a NON-NARCOTIC pain releiver. But, many people are highly allergic to them. Too much may kill you if you are one of the ones allergic to them. I take 6 a day for leg and foot pain, I do not get even a buzz. I loaned 2 to a friend of mine for a head ache, She became verry ill and thought she was going to die. Take them at your own risk, but they wont do a thing for you.


They're quasinarcotics. To those of us who're clean now after dancing with the white witch, they're off the menu. cn


----------



## testone (May 24, 2013)

How much side cash ugonna make off six pills bro.
Did i miss something


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

hahahahhahaaa tramadol is a joke, you'd be more likely to get off on tylenol


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

Dirkdiggdvda said:


> Longtime Ultram user here. Never take more than 2 pills every 4 hours (50mg each pill.) I've taken too many while in Vegas once and puked all over the plane on the way home. It's a pain reliever as many mentioned above, somewhere between ibuprofin and vicodin. Drink lots of water when you take to keep the itchy feeling away, and have fun!


wow, helluva first post guy. can't wait for more


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 24, 2013)

sirdudeman said:


> Tramadal is a NON-NARCOTIC pain releiver. But, many people are highly allergic to them. Too much may kill you if you are one of the ones allergic to them. I take 6 a day for leg and foot pain, I do not get even a buzz. I loaned 2 to a friend of mine for a head ache, She became verry ill and thought she was going to die. Take them at your own risk, but they wont do a thing for you.


hmmmm 2 new members with their first posts together...what are the odds of that


----------



## patlpp (May 24, 2013)

I take tram and It will get you high provided you smoke a bowl and down 2 or 3 shots followed by some beer. I swear it's the Tramodol though. It's like a bloom booster.


----------



## Stephers (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait a minute you guys-- tramadol/ultram is NOT an opiate. It acts as one for unknown binding reasons... So if you're looking for an opiate high, you're looking at the wrong drug. 

However..! The first couple times you take it, its an excellent floaty happy high. I started with one 50mg, and that was sufficient for a while. 100mg (2) was on the bed spinning. 

They originally touted Ultram as non-addictive and i got it like candy. Two years later - when i had a tolerance for five at a time, several times a day - i saw one of those lawsuit commercials saying if anyone took ultram thinking it was non-addictive, it turned out to be extremely addictive. Go figure. 

Who is gonna join that class action lawsuit and admit they're hopelessly addicted? I certainly wouldnt -- and i can easily take twenty a day now. 

Just sharing MY experience. You're asking what to start at, depending on how big you are, try 2 pills first. Adjust from there--- but take this message SERIOUSLY. I'm very serious. 

And I've been severely addicted for over fifteen years- and i've NEVER told anyone. I'm hoping you'll heed my warning and keep in mind my story. 

And i'll mention it turned into a huge ""gateway drug"" as i also take 120mg of oxycodone per day now on top of it. 

The worst part of all of this is once you're addicted, there's really no going back-- with the enormous (and deadly) amount of chemicals in my body daily, there is no longer any highs. I could double what i told you i took and i still wouldn't get a high. 

Once tolerance and addiction take over, you're done with the highs--- but the truly worst part is you HAVE to continue taking the pills just to avoid the hellish withdrawals. (this was the case before the oxy addition, just the ultram, so don't think It requires more than that..)

Don't end up like me - looking in the mirror daily knowing i'm a huge fuckin addict and scream how much i hate myself and life. 

Please don't end up like me. Fortunately i'm a very respected professional despite it all, but unfortunately that means I can never say all this out loud- and certainly never could go to rehab-- I'd lose everything in my life. 

This is my first and only confession -- so thanks for the vent. But the real reason i began this message is to say don't screw much with tramadol. Turns out its more addictive than many opiates (remember, its not an opiate, it's an opiate-agonist). 

Don't end up like me and lose your life and any real honest non-drug happiness. Try a few, just keep this in the back of your head, because this is the MOST honest personal drug experience message you'll ever see in these type of forums. 

So back to my hiding place in the lonely addiction zone. 

Anyone need to talk? Let me know. Seriously. 

The funny and ironic part of all this? I'm a counselor-- an alcohol and drug abuse counselor. Fuckin hypocrite! What a joke. But i think my experience makes me better than others. 

All my best... Steph-ers


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jul 20, 2013)

*Tramadol* is a quasi-narcotic analgesic used in the treatment of moderate to severe pain. It is a synthetic analog of codeine, but has a low binding affinity to the mu-opioid receptors.

I got this info from my Doctor and pharmacy when I was prescribed this itchy shit . As well as having an extreme itch I also had ringing in my ears and a sense of feeling off balance and other than that it really sucked to know that I had paid for this vial drug that would be going down my toilet and into my septic system .


----------



## Stephers (Jul 20, 2013)

Oops. Sorry- the person before me pointed out that tramadol is not an opiate. I hadn't read this entire string when i jumped in with my input. Sorry for the redundancy- HOWEVER- i hope you did read that entire message....its very true, and very important. 

It is all fun and conversational in these forums to talk about who does what, how many/much you need for a high, and asking for advice for a greater high. Read my message-- it's the flip side and total REALITY. I don't know you, but i do care- a lot- because id never wish my addiction on anyone-- ever! 

As i said before, anyone want to chat, let me know. It does really help to talk to someone experiencing similar things; to know you aren't alone. I need that too. It would be nice to talk to someone who also wants to chat. Especially if you are like me and can't let anyone in my life know why i have a pocket full of several unexplainable pills. 

And, as i said, i didn't see the previous messages, thus my redundancy, but if you read my message and thought about it - even a little - i don't regret it. 

...cheers! - a new friend?


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 21, 2013)

tramadol is a semi-narcotic pain killer and a synthetic. It doesn't really get you "fucked up".
However, if you have an opiate dependency it will get you well for a little while.

I had a buddy who said it got him high equal to a 10 mg Narco. Not me...

And then the disclaimer... don't fuck around with opiates.
Opiates are GREAT for what they are for... pain. Why fuck that up? Save them for when you need them (surgery) and get all giggly off 5 mg of hydrocodone.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jul 21, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> and a sense of feeling off balance .


I felt sort of like two pieces of my brain controlling balance didn't want to line up correctly. Odd sensation.. Like off balance inside my head.


----------



## MegaBudz97 (Jul 21, 2013)

of course u dont get high off em if your on them everyday, and its a synthetic opiate anyways, u get an okay buzz off three of the 50s but plan on sleeping for at least 14 hours.....


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 21, 2013)

Only took em once..was given them by my dad,was having a bad break up with a girl and couldn't sleep...can't say much other than I slept a few hours..never felt a thing...


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2013)

tramadol is a waste of gastric juice.


----------



## skunky33 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tramadol is not an opiate. It does however in many people act as an anti-depressant and give you energy, plus a slight opiate like high. They're now considered a narcotic by law enforcement. Don't get hooked to them or you'll be mentally and physically screwed for weeks, seriously.


----------



## panhead (Feb 11, 2014)

Tramadol/Ultram 50 mg's are worth 50 cents each on the street so selling them to get you by till next harvest aint gonna get you far unless you got a hankerin for a snickers bar , on the get high side they are 100% useless , they are most commonly prescribed for low pain scale dull aching pain like a sore toe or other minor shit , it's also used in vetrinary medicine for dogs with old age pain issues .

Tramadol works for mild pain mainly due to it releasing high amounts of natural serotonin allready in our body's , it's other use is to help with break thru pain in cronic long term high pain scale patients like myself , the release of seratonin from the tramadol acts as a binding agent with heavy opiates like oxycontin & morphine & allows the true opiates to enter other receptors meant only for U-opiades , thus acting as an opiate booster of sorts , for that purpose they work fantastic with the effect of making the opiate taken to last longer & with more punch .


----------



## Poneill76 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey buddy you said a few things in a thread a while back that I have just come across. I wanted to run a few things by you or maybe pick your brain a bit. If you have a moment I need to get this message please feel free to get back to me if for some reason you can't get back to me on this account my email address is poneill76 at gmail.com. I completely understand your anonymity on this subject I on the other hand have nothing to hide from anybody at this point I have gone so low that I had to admit to everybody that I care about what I've done, why and for how long because I have so much wreckage at this point it had just gotten completely umanageable. You seem to have a head on your shoulders and know a lot about our situation that I myself have been battling for a very long time I look forward to speaking with you please get back to me ASAP. 
thank you,
Peter


dot


Stephers said:


> Oops. Sorry- the person before me pointed out that tramadol is not an opiate. I hadn't read this entire string when i jumped in with my input. Sorry for the redundancy- HOWEVER- i hope you did read that entire message....its very true, and very important.
> 
> It is all fun and conversational in these forums to talk about who does what, how many/much you need for a high, and asking for advice for a greater high. Read my message-- it's the flip side and total REALITY. I don't know you, but i do care- a lot- because id never wish my addiction on anyone-- ever!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aimmo (May 31, 2015)

Stephers said:


> Wait a minute you guys-- tramadol/ultram is NOT an opiate. It acts as one for unknown binding reasons... So if you're looking for an opiate high, you're looking at the wrong drug.
> 
> However..! The first couple times you take it, its an excellent floaty happy high. I started with one 50mg, and that was sufficient for a while. 100mg (2) was on the bed spinning.
> 
> ...


Wow! Your story sounds similar to mine. 20 years ago I took an Ultram & I liked the energy it gave me. Within a year I moved up & up until I was taking 6 of the 80mg Oxicotins, a Fentinol patch, 10-16 Ultrams, Percs, Ambiens, Somas everyday. I spent over 10 years living hell on earth. I ended up divorcing my husband & losing my house. I just want you to know that you can still stop. For me the ONLY way was with Suboxone which I'm still on.I will be on it forever but I feel good on it & can live a "normal" life. It was not easy stopping all the pills. I almost died Idk how many times but I did it. Do whatever it takes so you can feel good about yourself. I had to move out of state to get away from it all. My body won't make enough Endorphins after so many years on Opiates & I do have back problems. Sometimes I can barely walk but the Suboxone helps my pain. Some say it doesn't, blah, blah, blah, it makes the pain bearable. Without Suboxone I would never have been able to get off everything else. I have THE WORST withdrawals!!! 1 more thing: I got headaches & nauseous when I first started on sub's but that went away after a month or so. Im so glad I stuck with it! I wish you all the best & hopefully you or someone gets something from my this. Good luck


----------



## rob333 (May 31, 2015)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *My homeboy came through yesterday and he gave me 6 Tramadol Pills, they have AN 627 Stamped on them and their circular. Ive been reading about them alot to see what they do. My freind said it will get me fucked up ofcourse, but I want to know how many I have to take. Their 50 MGs each. Ive read of OD's and Plenty seizures occur. Just checking up on RIU. Thanks everyone  Rep on Good and explainitory answers.
> Peace *​


hahaha tremadole they wont do shit i have eating many of them with no high


----------



## rob333 (May 31, 2015)

rob333 said:


> hahaha tremadole they wont do shit i have eating many of them with no high


get more of a buzz from 60mg of otc codein


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 2, 2015)

Aimmo said:


> Wow! Your story sounds similar to mine. 20 years ago I took an Ultram & I liked the energy it gave me. Within a year I moved up & up until I was taking 6 of the 80mg Oxicotins, a Fentinol patch, 10-16 Ultrams, Percs, Ambiens, Somas everyday. I spent over 10 years living hell on earth. I ended up divorcing my husband & losing my house. I just want you to know that you can still stop. For me the ONLY way was with Suboxone which I'm still on.I will be on it forever but I feel good on it & can live a "normal" life. It was not easy stopping all the pills. I almost died Idk how many times but I did it. Do whatever it takes so you can feel good about yourself. I had to move out of state to get away from it all. My body won't make enough Endorphins after so many years on Opiates & I do have back problems. Sometimes I can barely walk but the Suboxone helps my pain. Some say it doesn't, blah, blah, blah, it makes the pain bearable. Without Suboxone I would never have been able to get off everything else. I have THE WORST withdrawals!!! 1 more thing: I got headaches & nauseous when I first started on sub's but that went away after a month or so. Im so glad I stuck with it! I wish you all the best & hopefully you or someone gets something from my this. Good luck


If you studied chemistry or pharma,you'd realize none of this is relative to a non opiate opioid...
Ambient is neither btw.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 2, 2015)

Ooh 
I really enjoy tramadol, 50-75mg gives me a great day, and yea i do feel that blanket but 100mg gets me going good, i dont have a huge opiate tolerance anymore.also i like its long half life, i can take em before work and im good all day.
Tramadol and dilaudid have a permanent spot in my cabinet of goodies


----------



## CurriedKraut (Jun 5, 2015)

Agreed, one of my favorites too - but it's not an opiate and isn't nearly as intense as one. I find that if I take a couple 50mg pills up front and another 50mg pill every hour or two (up to a max of 6 in a day), I have a sustained, somewhat euphoric effect. There is also a perma-boner effect to be aware of if you're a dude. I used to take a lot more at once when I was younger, but I'm much more cautious now...I try to get high in a sustainable way these days.


----------



## Patricio (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> *My homeboy came through yesterday and he gave me 6 Tramadol Pills, they have AN 627 Stamped on them and their circular. Ive been reading about them alot to see what they do. My freind said it will get me fucked up ofcourse, but I want to know how many I have to take. Their 50 MGs each. Ive read of OD's and Plenty seizures occur. Just checking up on RIU. Thanks everyone  Rep on Good and explainitory answers.
> Peace *​


Im no doctor, but have taken Tramadol many times recreationally (mostly on probation) and can guarantee you that Tramadol will get you high. I would start with 3 or 4. At that dose you should not have anything to worry about - seizure/OD wise since many people are perscribed similar doses. The initial feeling is a little strange and will make you feel loopy/dreamy, but after that you will start to experience a calm, laid back opiate-LIKE "high". I have taken up to 9 at once and have nodded out completely as If I took opiates (Tramadol is not an opiate, but still affects the same receptors, mimicking the real deal). I am definitely not advising anyone to take 9, just explaning that I have gotten high off them, even enjoyably high. Many people, even in the forum, have stated that Tramadol will not get you high and it wont at low doses, but at higher ones that changes. So remember guys, always take twice what your doc perscribes you! Haha, joking.


----------



## Desr (Sep 29, 2015)

brandon. said:


> I don't remember being their age and having any friends or acquaintances who they were so tough. I really hate the generation of kids after mine, bunch of little punk bitches that need to be knocked out a few times so they'll learn.





Nice Ol Bud said:


> Hell ya, kids dont know respect anymore.


says every generation ever.


----------



## radrolley (Sep 29, 2015)

tramadol or ultram is basically an opioid and anti depressant (SSRI) combination. i've never done it but imo they are not very good to abuse and more used by kids or desperate people that cannot get other opiates. i heard they are also big in the prison system or at least used to be. they used to be considered non narcotic and i dont think was even a controlled substance. i actually get them like candy from the vet for dogs. i notice they do really help dogs in low doses for pain or when moderate sedation may be needed. i really dont even know many people that would even want to abuse it. your best bet if you want to get fucked up from opiates is something like morphine or oxycontin. recommend to get it legally because they really crack down on that stuff these days. pain clinics love giving those drugs especially suboxone or methadone. it's all very dangerous and can be easy to overdose. a lot of these people that take high doses have a high tolerance. always go with pills over street drugs though. that way you at least know it's clean and how much of the actual drug you are taking. always get a prescription so you cannot get busted i say if your gonna do it. most ppl should stay away from the shit. it's sick what people turn into when they choose to abuse opiates to the point of destroying their body.


----------



## Iamsammmy (Jan 6, 2016)

I get high off one pill.. Tramadols da shit


----------



## Jonathon Michael (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Fuck that.. lol.
> I dont take pills, this is going to be the first time since the last time ive gotton locked up.
> Only time when i was on pills was before and during jail.



I POOTED!!!.... he


----------



## Panda_Mom23 (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been taking different types of tramidol since I was probably 10. Honestly the "high" feeling you want depends on the amount you take as well as your tolerance of prescription medications. I didn't realize the dosage amount was 400-600mg a day. . . Cause at this point I take like 20 pills to get that good feeling. . . That's 1,000mg right there. XD But anyways. . . Yes, its can sometimes give you those "high" good vibes feelings if you take a certain amount. Nights like that where I ended up taking 20, I didn't realize I was going to but it was like 3 every 30 minutes for about 2 hours and then 8 during that 3rd hour before I went to sleep. lol So it all depends on amount, tolerance, and your own body/mind.  Just be careful.


----------

